# Problems with Hygrophila



## Little (Oct 18, 2005)

Hello,
I'm posting this, for a french aquascaper who has problems with Hygrophila difformis and Hygrophila corymbosa.
















The other plants in the tank are doing well(especially Rotala macrandra), but the Hygrophilas are not growing any more and showing the symptoms as above.

The tank specifities are as follow:
-Lighting: 0,75to1 Watt/Liter, 4000K T8 fluorescent bulbs
-CO² controlled by pH meter (pH=6,8 )
-Fertilizing by PMDD KNO3, KH2PO4, MgSO4 + Micronutrient Mix
-NO3=10mg/L
-PO4=1mg/L
-KH=3°d
-GH=5°d
-Water temperature= 25°C

What would be your analysis?
Are the macronutrients not well balanced?
He's trying to raise KH and GH, is it the right thing to do?
Thank you for your answers


----------



## oliver_p (Mar 8, 2006)

Hello,

hm, looks familiar  H.corymbosa won't grow in my tank, others like H.polysperma, Eusteralis stellata, Glossostigma, Eleocharis acicularis among others are doing fine. I read somewhere that H.corymbosa doesn't like high CO2 values. According to the PH and KH values you posted the CO2 is about 15mg/l, should be ok. Maybe the potassium value is too low ?

Cheers,
Oliver


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

You need more NO3 and dosing daily balanced fertilizer.


----------



## Little (Oct 18, 2005)

Edward said:


> You need more NO3 and dosing daily balanced fertilizer.


The micronutrient mix is balanced, and probably dosed every day(I must have the confirmation by him).
Do you think, NO3 at 10mg/L is too low? 
My friend says that when he tried to raise the NO3 level, the symptoms were even majored...
Can Mg/Ca balance have an influence here?


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Little said:


> Do you think, NO3 at 10mg/L is too low?
> My friend says that when he tried to raise the NO3 level, the symptoms were even majored...
> Can Mg/Ca balance have an influence here?


That proves that something is missing, out of balance. The NO3 can be as high as 20 ppm no problem. 
If you want to fix it tell him to test his tap for NO3, PO4, KH, Ca and Mg first. Then we can create a recipe for proper fertilization.

Edward


----------



## Little (Oct 18, 2005)

Edward said:


> That proves that something is missing, out of balance. The NO3 can be as high as 20 ppm no problem.
> Edward


The fact that only the Hygrophilas seem to have problems couldn't give us a hit? 8-[


----------

